
Snob coffee shops ban milk and sugar - metahatem
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20190402-these-coffee-snobs-ban-milk-and-sugar
======
Captain0bvious1
Why would you NOT ban these 2 killers? Dairy especially is toxic to humans yet
celebrated in the form of cheeses, etc. Sick

~~~
metahatem
I see your point but how is Dairy toxic exactly? Also, by that logic, we
should also ban alcohol for example

